# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Good day

## Dan Pfanenstiel

After coming close sometimes to what I want with my hamon, I finally got something respectable this morning. Thought I'd share, that is if the pic shows.

Dan

----------


## Joseph Renner

Looks pretty good, Dan. I like it.

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Thanks man, 

I hadn't done the long blades yet and decided recently to have a go at it. I didn't realize how much more there was in time and effort between a tanto blade and a katana.

Now I know.

Dan

----------


## Gary B

Yes, the long blades increase time, effort and problems exponentially. But that makes them fun too.

Hope my next one comes out like that insyead of cracked.




> _Originally posted by Dan Pfanenstiel_ 
> *Thanks man, 
> 
> I hadn't done the long blades yet and decided recently to have a go at it. I didn't realize how much more there was in time and effort between a tanto blade and a katana.
> 
> Now I know.
> 
> Dan*

----------


## Patrick Hastings

> _Originally posted by Dan Pfanenstiel_ 
> *After coming close sometimes to what I want with my hamon, I finally got something respectable this morning. Thought I'd share, that is if the pic shows.
> 
> Dan*


I like it.
 Just how long did you go this time?

----------


## JohnD

Don't forget to post some pictures when its finished.

Cheers,

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

I did two in the last two weeks. First one was katana length but I had trouble with the heat treat and it broke 4 inches from the tip. After editing and re-treating it, it's now 24 inch nagasa. Second one came out fine and is 22 inch nagasa. 

I sure learned a lot from these two and finally have broken the plateau I've been on. Lots of confidence built on my mistakes with these two and how successfully I corrected them.

Thanks all, your input helps.

Dan

----------

